# صلاة الرب يسوع عنا للاب السماوي



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

صلاة الرب يسوع المسيح عن كل اولاده في العالم :

لست انا بعد في العالم واما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وانا آتي اليك.ايها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن.<A name=ver12>حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني حفظتهم ولم يهلك منهم احد الا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب.<A name=ver13>  اما الآن فاني آتي اليك.واتكلم بهذا في العالم ليكون لهم فرحي كاملا فيهم.<A name=ver14>انا قد اعطيتهم كلامك والعالم ابغضهم لانهم ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم.<A name=ver15>لست اسأل ان تأخذهم من العالم بل ان تحفظهم من الشرير.<A name=ver16>ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم.<A name=ver17> قدسهم في حقك.كلامك هو حق.<A name=ver18>كما ارسلتني الى العالم ارسلتهم انا الى العالم.<A name=ver19>  ولاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق<A name=ver20>
ولست اسأل من اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم.<A name=ver21> ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني.<A name=ver22>وانا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحد كما اننا نحن واحد.<A name=ver23>  انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني<A name=ver24>  ايها الآب اريد ان هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني يكونون معي حيث اكون انا لينظروا مجدي الذي اعطيتني لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم.<A name=ver25>ايها الآب البار ان العالم لم يعرفك.اما انا فعرفتك وهؤلاء عرفوا انك انت ارسلتني.<A name=ver26>وعرفتهم اسمك وسأعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي احببتني به واكون انا فيهم .
 امين يارب

الصلاة دي موجوده في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 17

صلولي كتير

:smi420:

*اصحاحات*123456789101112131415161718192021فهرس معجزات المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا مرموره على الصلاه


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ANGELS SKY (17 يوليو 2009)

ثق ان الذى اختار لك اول الطريق لن يتركك فى منتصفة.
( البابا كيرلس السادس)


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا مرموره على الصلاه​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2009)

angels sky قال:


> ثق ان الذى اختار لك اول الطريق لن يتركك فى منتصفة.
> ( البابا كيرلس السادس)


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا انجل

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا مرمورة

شكراااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا مرمورة
> 
> شكراااااا على الصلاة الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اووى*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 يوليو 2009)

كرا عالاقتباس الجميل من الكتاب المقدس

مودتي​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يوليو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> كرا عالاقتباس الجميل من الكتاب المقدس​
> 
> 
> مودتي​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------

